# El Dorado Stone question



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

yup cultured stone...it is what it is


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> yup cultured stone...it is what it is


The hearth is bluestone! Whoo [email protected]!

golf clap :laughing:

golf clap, not gold..


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

yup you gotta find the silver somewhere


----------

